# Coller or harness



## Jackiemarlymum (9 mo ago)

Hi all Marley is wearing padded harness but is pulling all time do you recommend coller and lead or keep to harness in my area it’s hard getting into training classes so I have to wait until a space becomes available x


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

You could get a harness that has a front attachment. 








Amazon.com : PetSafe 3 in 1 Dog Harness - No Pull Solution for Dogs - Reflective Dog Harness - Front D-Ring Clip Helps Stop Pulling - Comfortable Padded Straps - Top Handle Enhances Control - Teal - Medium : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : PetSafe 3 in 1 Dog Harness - No Pull Solution for Dogs - Reflective Dog Harness - Front D-Ring Clip Helps Stop Pulling - Comfortable Padded Straps - Top Handle Enhances Control - Teal - Medium : Pet Supplies



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Jackiemarlymum (9 mo ago)

reraven123 said:


> You could get a harness that has a front attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello his harness has front and back ring do you think putting lead on front will be better


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Some dogs are encouraged by the feel of the harness to pull against it. It's a physical reaction. There's also a possible element of the human just being "too slow" as they try to get to the next great thing. 

Marley's a miniature IIRC so if he's still pulling in a collar, there's the possibility of trachea injury so addressing the pulling outside of the tool, harness or collar, is the best bet.

What techniques are you using when he pulls? 

Recommended techniques are:

Keep treats in your hand to keep him close - reward randomly for being close

Stop and stand still until he checks in and slacks the line - he learns there's no forward movement til he relaxes. Reward by letting him get to the spot he wants to get to but not if he's pulling.

Turn in the opposite direction, change direction frequently, so that he must pay attention to where you're going


----------



## Jackiemarlymum (9 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Some dogs are encouraged by the feel of the harness to pull against it. It's a physical reaction. There's also a possible element of the human just being "too slow" as they try to get to the next great thing.
> 
> Marley's a miniature IIRC so if he's still pulling in a collar, there's the possibility of trachea injury so addressing the pulling outside of the tool, harness or collar, is the best bet.
> 
> ...


I do walk slow when he Pulls I turn other way and stop until he stops pulling then when we set off I praise him for walking nicely


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

I used to put the lead on the top and the front of my collie's harness. She liked to lunge at traffic ...

Double ended lead.


----------



## Jackiemarlymum (9 mo ago)

Tulsi said:


> I used to put the lead on the top and the front of my collie's harness. She liked to lunge at traffic ...
> 
> Double ended lead.


Thank you I’ll buy one them leads and try him


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Jackiemarlymum said:


> Hello his harness has front and back ring do you think putting lead on front will be better


Yes, that will stop him from pulling, or if he does pull he will just be pulling himself sideways.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

try collar and lead, what I call " the suitcase " to stop pulling you can google it but it is sometimes hard to find how to do it. I have had people thank me when I show them, it is humane and stops the dog from pulling. My husband will still use it on our 7 year old Lab who is super driven. A trainer showed him and he said best $75.00 he ever spent


----------

